# cough medicine when pregnant?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm coughing like a walrus it's horrible and it's making me get backache now and also i've got stress incontinence with it so i'm miserable
the midwife said i should get the flu jab (which i did) and i've been ill ever since. She said the reason for having it was that if i got flu all i would be able to take is paracetamol.
but i rang the doctor just now and asked if it was ok to take cough medicine (  i have some here it has been in the cupboard, opened, a long time but is within it's expiry date) the stuff i have is called tesco adult chesty cough syrup and contains guaifensin as the active ingredient ( 100mg, also glucose, methyl hydroxybenzoate, (e21, caramel, cherry flavour, citric acid, sacccharin, sodium citrate, carmoisine (E122) , ethanol and water. ) 

well who is right, who can i trust, the midwife or the doctor ? should i risk taking the medicine? or just wait it out? googling the medicine came up with 'if pregnant seek a medical opinion' which is really little use. Since the two opinions i have, differ. When a doctor says 'that should be ok' do they mean it definitely is, 100%, or are they just guessing? i've been so ill since i got pregnant it's driving me crazy i can't imagine the baby will be ok with my being so ill. it hurts my lower back when i cough.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Goldbunny 

The knowledge on this subject are the pharmacists they are the specialists with regard to medicines so I will move this question to that board. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

So sorry to hear about you mmc Goldbunny. Sending lots of     


How is the cough? Are you still suffering from this? It won't be related to the flu vaccine just unfortunate that you'd probably already caught a cold before you went for the injection. What happened isn't as a result of you being ill so please don't be hard on yourself   


Lots of love
Maz x


----------

